# Corel draw Testversionen



## girl2005 (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo ,

ich habe schon free testversionen (X3 und X4) von corel draw benutzt.  Wo finde ich andere Testversionen?
Ich suche verzfeilt im Internert. Das Problem ist...ich kann die X3 und X4 nicht mehr als Testversionen benutzen, und ich brauche dringend coreldraw.
 Für jede Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## ink (20. Juli 2008)

Ab in den Laden, da gibt es Corel schon hab 20 Euro.
(http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B000HC2MHA/ref=dp_olp_2)
mfg


----------

